# Modifier la couleur de la barre de défilement?



## hell005 (25 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savait comment changer la couleur de la barre de défilement des applications, car celle ci est bleu par défaut, mais l'on peut la mettre en "graphite" via les préférences système (apparence), les problèmes sont que ça met à peu près tout en "graphite", et que je voudrais juste modifier la couleur de la barre de défilement, en rouge.
Cordialement, hell005
(Petit exemple en image)


----------



## link.javaux (28 Mai 2011)

tu dois tout d'abord télécharger themepark 4 

tu ouvres l'app
clique sur "Edit Extras"
tu trouves (pas facile) les images à changer, tu les changes.
tu fermes la fenêtre, tu réponds "save" au message
tu fais "apply theme"
tu redémarre la session et voila

Gaffe que c'est des fichiers système
Au pire, ton ordinateur redémarrera mais ne sauras plus s'ouvrir, ça m'est arrivé une fois, c'est embêtant

enfin, bon amusement


----------

